# Driving a skyline in the states



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

This has probably been asked a million times before but...


How can I drive my R32 skyline legally in the states?

1. Is right hand drive completely illegal, or are there loop holes?
2. Insurance, can't I just insure it as a home-built car? I've heard of this being done..


----------



## datsun74 (May 7, 2007)

there are loopholes that a couple of companys have found but its kind of hard 
because they passsed a law sayin that no one can import a skyline but you can shipp them here so you should check out this websites sign up with them an they should be able to answer your q's
Used Cars from Japan. Used Cars Exporter


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

from were i am in the Boston area i know a shop that does conversions with 240sx they have put in RHD conversions with the SR20 and CA18 motors. i know that there was a car in the area that was a RB25 Skyline newer body style that had the full actull RHD no BS style it was the real deal. so u might have to register it as a show car or go to say Florida where u just need insurance and a Title and no inspections and be happy that way just go to the DMV or something


----------



## the_thom (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info, i may be importing one within the next month or so.


- thom


----------

